# The Plague House - November 2017



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2017)

The Plague House​



So I stumbled on this place many months ago, having spotted it from the side of the road, first intention pull over check it out, soon I was actually surprised and then got ready to take some pictures.
From some information I read about online, it seems the last owner was a old woman, who refused to give up her home despite the land owner wanting her to leave, a long legal battle soon saw both of them not give in and both later died within a short time span of each other. That is as vague as I need to be for now.

I have been stumbling on lots of places like this, some worthy some not but this held a mini surprise for me outside and inside, first of all the British flag inside painted onto the ceiling, then outside the lovely train carriage almost lost in the wilderness, its been a good year for odds an ends like this, despite me slowly moving away from the hobby and prefer climbing mountains more rewarding. If my memory serves me well which it does a few cars was also lost in the overgrowth but I couldn't be bothered to photograph them, two sheds was outside, one with car parts in, the other was packed full of old beds, iron, scrap really. So I did not bother with this.

And for those wondering why call it plague house, well it held a cool book inside titled "The Plague And I" and I wanted something like that to name it, running out of names anyway this year.

Well enough rambling on with the photos 
























































































Well thanks for looking whoever looks and more coming soon! ​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 6, 2017)

Thats awesome! loving the ceiling & the old carriage nice one!


----------



## smiler (Nov 6, 2017)

I liked that, stay away from mountains, you'll get eaten by a Yeti or bump into Brian Blessed


----------



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2017)

Please don't completely move away from urbex Mockingbird as the site would be a lesser place for your fantastic reports like this one.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats awesome! loving the ceiling & the old carriage nice one!



Thanks glad you like it, the ceiling to me was ace as well as the carriage


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2017)

smiler said:


> I liked that, stay away from mountains, you'll get eaten by a Yeti or bump into Brian Blessed



Think I've become part of the yeti family this year  in all fairness though I've much preferred being up mountains haha


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Please don't completely move away from urbex Mockingbird as the site would be a lesser place for your fantastic reports like this one.



Got loads to share yet, an by the time I finished I would of uncovered loads more, I won't completely move on from urbex as places like this appear in the most random of places, thank you


----------



## smiler (Nov 6, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> Think I've become part of the yeti family this year  in all fairness though I've much preferred being up mountains haha



Preferred rock climbing meself, Both are challenging and I enjoyed doing it, I wish you the best, you will come back to being a nosy git, when you get to the old fart stage, take care of your gear.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 6, 2017)

That's a nice little place.love the flag there


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice photos but not too keen on the recipe, I don't like Marmite. The house is in not bad condition. Good luck with your mountain climbing, maybe you'll find a derelict castle, monastery, church all of three you'll find in Switzerland.


----------



## titimo82 (Nov 7, 2017)

nice report, great shot


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a nice little place.love the flag there



Thank you mate it's rather beautiful


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photos but not too keen on the recipe, I don't like Marmite. The house is in not bad condition. Good luck with your mountain climbing, maybe you'll find a derelict castle, monastery, church all of three you'll find in Switzerland.



I've been going up mountains all of this year, much rewarding but every so often I find a place or I'm on route past a place


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2017)

titimo82 said:


> nice report, great shot



Thank you much appreciated


----------



## Potter (Nov 17, 2017)

I love the green bricks of that fireplace, and the ceiling is great. There's going to be one hell of a library fine on that book! Liking the recipe. I like Marmite.


----------

